# Winnobago Brave 1995



## 116827 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi
I am looking for somewhere reliable in the Lancashire/Greater Manchester area that can service and MOT my RV. I have tried a couple of local (Bolton) garages and they are not upto the job, or have not the experience. Has anybody any ideas. I need the Air con sorting, the Jacks are leaking and the heater control needs easing. It will also need an MOT in September.
Regards
Michael


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

(01246) 292804
1-2 Callywhite Lane, Dronfield, S18 2XR 

ridgeset rv's


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

The other thing to take into consideration is the weight. If it is over 3500kgs and you are 70 or over or have Diabetes you will have to have a Medical to allow you to drive a larger vehicle. If you already have health problems you might find this difficult.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Did you read the post????

The other thing to take into consideration is the weight. If it is over 3500kgs and you are 70 or over or have Diabetes you will have to have a Medical to allow you to drive a larger vehicle. If you already have health problems you might find this difficult.???????????????????

He wants the van sorted not his body.

Andy[/quote]


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

No need to be snotty, I was trying to inform him/her of the possible pitfalls with being new to motorhomes and him/her looking for one to live in fulltime that he/she may have a problem with weight. He/She has already said that they have health problems hence wanting a fixed bed.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

randonneur said:


> No need to be snotty, I was trying to inform him/her of the possible pitfalls with being new to motorhomes and him/her looking for one to live in fulltime that he/she may have a problem with weight. He/She has already said that they have health problems hence wanting a fixed bed.


I don't think he was being 'snotty' randonneur - just puzzled,like me! The OP was asking where he could get his RV serviced and makes no mention - that I can see - of _'being new to motorhomes' _or even _'looking for one to live in full time' _or even any _'health problems' _other than those of his existing motorhome. I'm sure you were trying to be helpful, and your advice is sond - but to whom were you responding?


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

MAldous said:


> Hi
> I am looking for somewhere reliable in the Lancashire/Greater Manchester area that can service and MOT my RV. I have tried a couple of local (Bolton) garages and they are not upto the job, or have not the experience. Has anybody any ideas. I need the Air con sorting, the Jacks are leaking and the heater control needs easing. It will also need an MOT in September.
> Regards
> Michael


Not in Lancashire/Greater Manchester area I'm afraid, but nevertheless not too far from Bolton ..... Google them

Rodley Motors - American car and motorhome workshop
Cutler Heights Lane (5 minutes from the M606)
Bradford 
BD4 9PD 
England 
Opening Times 
Monday - Friday 
8:30am - 5:30pm 
Contact Us 
Tel: 01274 688968 
Fax: 01274 681613 
email :[email protected]


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

time-traveller said:


> MAldous said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Web Page Name


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

time-traveller said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> > MAldous said:
> ...


Still learning ! I'll try again ... click here http://www.rodleymotors.co.uk/rodley-motors-history.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's easy to do TT

There is a little world icon with a chain link on it just above the box you type in, click on it and copy the web address into it, the next box, you type in what you want the world to see, as it doesn't show the url, most just put "click here" simples once you've done it a couple of times.

Or do it manually by doing as below, but without the quotes

"click here"

While in computer mode if you want to quote from a post, but not all of it do as below. but enclose it in [ ] brackets, I tried to do it as it should be in quotes but it just put a quote up like this



members user name said:


> copy and paste whatever you want to quote from the post


quote="members user name"]copy and paste whatever you want to quote from the post[/quote

hope that makes sense.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

(Off topic, but if it helps a specific query  )

Hi Kev and TT

The easiest way to fool this into showing how it's done manually . . .



members user name said:


> copy and paste whatever you want to quote from the post


 . . . is to insert an extra space within one of the pairs of square brackets.

Like this . . .


members user name said:


> copy and paste whatever you want to quote from the post[/quote ]
> 
> That will confuse it, then you need only indicate that (_in this example_) the extra space before the final square bracket should not be included in practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm always off topic, it could be my new user name :lol: :lol: :lol: never did like Hazel nuts.

The way TT did the link is fine of course, it just looks a bit more flasher like innit, to do it with HTML, there are more even flashier ways to do it too, but not sure this forum can handle it.

As a bonus, if you've never done HTML, it's a nice simple way to get the *basics* IE the bold/italic/underscore was done like this *basics[/b ][/u ][/i ]

omit the space before the final 3 ]'s in this case.

At least turning 59 doesn't seem to have done too much damage to the old grey cells, they were knackered before. :black:

Kev.*


----------

